# Starship Deckplans & Miniature (FINAL DAYS!)



## 0-hr (May 22, 2014)

Ending Saturday evening (May 24th), this campaign brings you a full color, double-sided poster with complete, miniature-scale deckplans for a light cruiser. A matching miniature is also available.







Check out the project at one of these URLs:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2031135231/mourning-wolf-starship-map-and-miniature
http://tinyurl.com/o8fzr42
Or just search Kickstarter for "map"


The project is fully funded and the merchandise is ready to ship the second the campaign ends and surveys are returned! Back today and this could be in your hands a week from now!

And if you've missed the previous five campaigns, the posters and miniatures are still available on my website. ( http://0-hr.com/ )


----------

